# 750 cfm Edelbrock tuning 1964 389



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody tuned a 1411 edelbrock for a mild performance 389? Original heads with rollers, comp 275deh camshaft, .030 over. 10:1 cr. The original carter was fubar'd so i replaced it with the same style. I get a big bog when i blip the throttle (accel pump top hole, 73x47 rods 113 primary jets, orange springs 5"hg). i am looking at changing the springs to pink to get more power circuit. i have to pick up a few different sets of metering rods to fool around with but i was just wondering if anybody had this setup. I also have a EP4B i might try as well.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you "ease" into the throttle does it still bog, or does it just happen when you hit it quickly? 

Bear


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

only when i blip the throttle does it do it. if i ease in to it we are good. secondaries also take a second to come on, which is why i was thinking the 7" hg spring to bring the power cicuit in sooner


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That sounds to me like an acclerator pump issue, as in not providing a big enough shot to get your engine through the transition point. Other things can cause it too, but that's the most likely.

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree move the acc pump rod to give it the most movement it can get.


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool. I will check it out. Anybody have a jet/rod combo that I could use as a baseline


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 800cfm on my 455. The accel.pump is set on the middle whole and it still bogs if you hit the throttle hard, if you ease into it fine and great once you hit WOT. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

SDGoat619 said:


> I have the same problem with my 800cfm on my 455. The accel.pump is set on the middle whole and it still bogs if you hit the throttle hard, if you ease into it fine and great once you hit WOT.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


I moved my accel pump to the middle hole and seems to work better than the top hole. But I am having serious issues with metering/jetting and its starting to get to me. I got a quadrajet from a friend of mine (78 camaro) that I am going to rebuild (with the help of cliff ruggles book). I hear it is the best performer for the pontiac. I just so pi$$ed at the edelbrock tuning I have almost given up. If anyone has a jet/rod combo that works for their 389 I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't feel bad guys --- I recently read a thread over on another Pontiac forum site where the man his-own-self (Cliff Ruggles) spent signficant effort trying to get the bog out of an Edelbrock carb and was unable to do so successfully. That says something, I think 

Bear


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

I tagged this question on another thread but will a qjet with an adapter work well on the cast iron or ep4b intake? I got a free qjet, mind you it is off of a 78 camaro but fuel inlet loation is not a big deal. With cliffs book and rebuild kit could I turn this into a real performer? Thanks Bear and all others adding thir input to this thread
Adam


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

By all means, run the stock iron intake. Many experiences from various different people have shown that the stock intake, gasket matched and tweaked a little (get Jim Hand's book for details) performs as well, and in lots of cases, _better_ than any of the aftermarket intakes - especially on the street. From 5000-5500 rpm and up, a good single plane intake starts to get better - but it doesn't perform as well "down low" so unless you're building a pure race car you're more than likely going to get the best results with the factory intake.
On top of that, it fits better and doesn't cause any hood clearance issues - and what's not to like about that?

Bear


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

Well alright then. I would like to see a fresh cleaned qjet on the top especially if i can get the economy and performance gains. The edelbrock has me tied up and i gotta try a new approach and a free qjet sounds like a good place to start. Even if it is off of a chevy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok well, so Bear's illiterate and can't read.  Somehow I got all the way to this point and completely missed the fact that we're talking about a 64 389 here. Duh!  All the good points about the QJet still apply, but you'd need some sort of adapter to run it on a 64 factory intake. More'n that, I don't know if any of what I said about how good the factory intakes are apply at all to that one... my bad!  I don't know if a 67-up QJet intake will bolt to 64 heads or not - so I should probably shut up until someone who really knows about good setups for square-bore Pontiacs comes along.

Sorry dude - I should pay better attention to what I'm reading.

Bear


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

No problem Bear! I was just about to ask if it makes any sense to run a quadrajet on a square bore manifold? But, since i have the dual plane open EP4B, i don't think it would be much of a stretch to adapt a qjet to it. The problem with the factory manny is it is a 4 hole and nobody makes a 4 hole spread bore carb to square manny adapter. They make one to go the other way, that could be modded to flip it but, would this negate the benefits of the qjet?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

JC Whitney


----------



## Willshire (Jul 14, 2011)

I checked JC no go. There are plenty to go square carb to spread manny in a 4 hole. Anyone ever modded and flipped one to make it work?


----------

